# NEED FAST Answer: Pigeon netting spacing ?



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is an unfortunate posting in that, finally, the building owner has decided to put up pigeon netting at the top of our lightwell to keep the Ferals from sleeping down there 

Fortunately, none are roosting/sitting, and with the construction which has been going on, only 2 pairs have been occasionally stopping by any longer. They clearly have found other digs off and on.

So...question: what is the recommended netting hole spacing ?

I have seen enough horrible results of Pigeons getting trapped in netting which was not intended to harm them....mostly due to spacing being too large. Any help would be appreciated. They are gonna put it up in next 24 hours. Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jaye, same problem here. The apartment management have enforced netting, so no more balcony ferals. The netting is sturdy and well installed, and is 1 inch. No problems yet, but I made it clear I will expect it to be kept in good condition if any weather damage.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that John.
Glad you're able to keep an eye on it.

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for the answer, John. I had the contractor buy 3/4" mesh....that was the closest available to 1", locally.


----------

